# Water softeners for your house???



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I've lived in this house for 1 1/2 years and the first time that I have NOT had a water softener so now I'm in the market I have a few questions for anyone that uses a water softener system for their home. 

1. I'm wondering if there are systems that don't require as much salt as I've used systems that required as much as 3bags/mo.

2. What if any concerns would I have changing water in my tanks with softened water? You can tell that I am ignorant about these things and to be honest it's my husband that would typically handle it but I'm helping out as he is swimming in work and doesn't have the time.

Any comments, tips or advice is appreciated!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you considered an RO system ? they are pretty pricey but the do not use any kind of chemical...they really purify the water..'EVERYTHING" is removed...the only problem is , is that they waste a fair amount of water....and straight RO water will not support aquatic life..you would have to use 50-75% RO and the rest straight tap water for the fish..
the biggest problem with regular softeners is that they use a lot of salt and add too much to aquariums....you would need a bypass valve for the fishtanks..


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

We have an RO on the kitchen sink and the fridge. I wanted to have the soft water for the pipes, skin, hair and using less soap products. The water here in AZ is over-th-top hard. Makes sense that it would be in the desert. Is there such a thing as a whole house RO system? Would it help with the calcium issues for pipes and help with skin, hair etc.? I've actually used water from our ro drinking system at the sink for one of my tanks that have PH sensitive fish but I think it's an expensive option.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they have RO systems that will produce more than 10,000 gallons per day.. whole house is pretty common these days..
go to the grocery store...look at bottled water..like aquafina by pepsi...7 step filtering process......that is a commercial RO system...well over 10,000 gallons per day..


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to live here in Australia in the desert at the center of the continent and wow the water can be hard! Felt like pure calcium from the tap. 
We had a water softener too, I used to use water from the outside hose tap for my tanks as it bypassed the system, was two problems with this...
1 I had to take the water inside, lugging buckets isn't fun.
2 It bypassed the heater. In summer it was too hot from the tap as heated by the sun in the pipes, and winter was deathly cold.
We stopped using the softener in the end as was much easier for the tanks.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

lohachata, I had no idea there were whole house RO systems. I'll check in to it. 

fishy freak, That's how we do it now but with a monster syphon ( i have several tanks) but IKWYM about the hot water in summer and cold water in winter. I think I will invest in a faucet adapter to get water from the sink.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The water softeners that use salt shouldn't add salt to your water if you have a good system. Mine doesn't at all. If it did, then I was treating ich in my 10g without knowing it and they still died from ich.

The added salt then all depends on how much water you use. I put 180 pounds of salt into mine every 6-8 months. Grand total of $20-$30 depending on where I go and price.

RO systems on your house are becoming more and more popular, as stated though it won't support life with 100% RO water. Cost wise they are more expensive to maintain. It's not a $5-$10 bag every now and then, it's a cartridge. RO cartridges aren't cheap either. And IIRC they need to be done every 3-6 months depending.

My softener hasn't needed a service as of yet and I've had it for over 2 1/2 years. I monitor it monthly that I go out and play with it making sure it's running right. Only bummer is the people that installed it didn't put a pipe with holes in it or a sock over it. It's just a straight dump instead of a dispersant so I have a small hole where the pipe flushes the salt water for cleaning.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> The water softeners that use salt shouldn't add salt to your water if you have a good system. Mine doesn't at all. If it did, then I was treating ich in my 10g without knowing it and they still died from ich.
> 
> The added salt then all depends on how much water you use. I put 180 pounds of salt into mine every 6-8 months. Grand total of $20-$30 depending on where I go and price.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!! Would you mind sharing the brand/model? At this point, I want to look at every option. TIA


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

My softener is an Avian System 2.

http://www.avianwater.com/products.htm#2tank


----------

